# Obi-One series from Savinelli



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

http://assets.smokingpipes.com/images/products-hr/002-033-17460.jpg

Anyone see these yet? The finish is kinda strange. The material is briar but whatever they slap on the bowl hides any characteristics of that.

I don't think I'll be purchasing one anytime soon lol


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I saw one of those a few months ago. If I recall, they're also available in blue. Weird finish- but I have weird tastes :lol:


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

It's rubberized so it doesn't get dinged up from abuse. Looks decent for outdoor trips


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I saw one of those a few months ago. If I recall, they're also available in blue. Weird finish- but I have weird tastes :lol:


Thats funny because you popped into my head when I saw it! I know your addiction to Dr. Grabow and those funky colors lol


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow that is interesting for sure. I have a new fond love for Savi. I have only 3 had only 1 before today. Today I have 2 more one Pocket 626 and a 622 Standing. I still love my Dr. Grabow's The 622 is a nice large pipe and fits well with me. May have to look into adding one of these to my collection. 

James


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

llappen said:


> It's rubberized so it doesn't get dinged up from abuse. Looks decent for outdoor trips


I thought that's what cobs were for.....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think it's an interesting look, but I'll let someone else take the guinea pig role!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually kinda like it!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep.
I like it, especially in the dark grey straight billiard.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I've seen much worst options at $70


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Kind of looks like it has truck bedliner applied to it. 

That said, unique look.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

It looks really cool!

I'd be wary of buying a rubberized pipe though... I thought the briar was supposed to breathe?


----------

